# Puebla/Cholula- Expat group?



## Noemi (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

My husband who's British and I (French) arrived in Puebla about 1 month ago and we're keen to find out whether there are expats around the Puebla/Cholula area as it'd be great to start an Expat group. Obviously if such a group already exists please let me know as keen to fast track a social life!! 

Any further advice about life here in Puebla would be much appreciated too!

Cheers,

Noemi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm certain that you'll hear from other expats in your area.


----------



## Noemi (Nov 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm certain that you'll hear from other expats in your area.


Thanks!


----------



## Kate (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum.. I've been 'lurking' here for quite some time, however today is the first time I've posted.
Visted Puebla and Cholula last year and of all the vacations I've ever had, I have never been more in touch with the land, the people and the culture as I was with Cholula.. Our hotel was directly across from the great pyramid and I can still feel the incredible energy we experienced, climbing those ancient steps and visiting the sacred grounds.. We look forward to going back soon


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Puebla ex-pat group*



Noemi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband who's British and I (French) arrived in Puebla about 1 month ago and we're keen to find out whether there are expats around the Puebla/Cholula area as it'd be great to start an Expat group. Obviously if such a group already exists please let me know as keen to fast track a social life!!
> 
> ...


Hi Noemi,

Yes, there is an expat group that meets several times per year. Give me a call if you are still here and interested in knowing more: 887 2588. My husband and I have lived here for over a year and we love it. We would be more than happy to meet you.

The Lods


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

grieger-lods said:


> Hi Noemi,
> 
> Yes, there is an expat group that meets several times per year. Give me a call if you are still here and interested in knowing more: 887 2588. My husband and I have lived here for over a year and we love it. We would be more than happy to meet you.
> 
> The Lods


I would like to have info on your group too. I live in Ixtapaluca, next to Chalco, which is like 45 minutes from Puebla. I don´t have a group here and would love to become part of yours.


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ex-pat group in Puebla*



Mexicodrifter said:


> I would like to have info on your group too. I live in Ixtapaluca, next to Chalco, which is like 45 minutes from Puebla. I don´t have a group here and would love to become part of yours.


Great! We are planning to attend a Thanksgiving dinner on the 24th at one of the restaurants here in town. About 30+ from our group are coming. My number is in the post above if you want to learn more. 
Or, you can check All About Puebla for Rebecca Smith Hurd's contact info. She is the group leader.


----------



## Charliexito (Dec 2, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I would like to have info on your group too. I live in Ixtapaluca, next to Chalco, which is like 45 minutes from Puebla. I don´t have a group here and would love to become part of yours.


Hello Mexicodrifter! So glad to hear you have a small group that meets several times a year. Will contact you about it!

Thanks!

Charliecito

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Charliexito (Dec 2, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I would like to have info on your group too. I live in Ixtapaluca, next to Chalco, which is like 45 minutes from Puebla. I don´t have a group here and would love to become part of yours.


Hi! Do you know if there are any English speaking Friends of Bill W. in Puebla? Would love to connect with them. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

Charliexito said:


> Hi! Do you know if there are any English speaking Friends of Bill W. in Puebla? Would love to connect with them. Thanks!
> 
> 
> No, I do not know of one. Check with allaboutpuebla.


----------



## Charliexito (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi! Thanks so much for your reply! Sorry to seem dumb, but what is allaboutpuebla? Is it a reference here on the forum; how do I find it? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Puebla*



Charliexito said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for your reply! Sorry to seem dumb, but what is allaboutpuebla? Is it a reference here on the forum; how do I find it? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


You can go to allaboutpuebla dot com
We are not supposed to use web sites.


----------



## Charliexito (Dec 2, 2011)

grieger-lods said:


> You can go to allaboutpuebla dot com
> We are not supposed to use web sites.


Right on! Thanks so much! I found it!
Best, charliexito

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

